# GM Sport Suspension Kit



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/cruze/suspension

Anybody try this official kit from GM yet? I'm really curious because it's a nice 1/2" drop but with improved spring rates and a thicker sway bar. I have a 18 RS Hatch and I'd love for it to be a little more confident on the road. I think a lot of that is the factory tires but it's suspension is pretty lazy as well. It's also a fantastic price.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nope but i have the eibach ones and they are good


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Do you know how the spring rates compare? 1-1.5" is a little lower than I'd like but the price is nice on those. I had an Eibach pro kit years ago on another car and was happy with that but to avoid any warranty debates, I'd stick with GM parts if I can.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

I have the GM kit. It handles a bit better in corners but I'm now limited by the 205/55R-16 Eco tires that came on it. They're pretty **** tires with no grip. The sway bar had the same part number on it though. I didn't have a scale to weigh them to see if there was a difference but I have a feeling they were the same.

I have a 1.4L hatch LT manual. The automatic may have a different sway bar and the one in the kit may be considered an upgrade for the automatic. You'd probably have to check the part number for the sway bar on the automatic hatch Cruze and see if it's the same as the manual.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> I have the GM kit. It handles a bit better in corners but I'm now limited by the 205/55R-16 Eco tires that came on it. They're pretty **** tires with no grip. The sway bar had the same part number on it though. I didn't have a scale to weigh them to see if there was a difference but I have a feeling they were the same.
> 
> I have a 1.4L hatch LT manual. The automatic may have a different sway bar and the one in the kit may be considered an upgrade for the automatic. You'd probably have to check the part number for the sway bar on the automatic hatch Cruze and see if it's the same as the manual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks. Yeah those tires are very much economy rubber. If you don't mind me asking what did the dealer charge you to install the kit?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Nice, thanks. Yeah those tires are very much economy rubber. If you don't mind me asking what did the dealer charge you to install the kit?


I installed it myself. I remember someone saying that the dealership asked them for 6 hours to do front springs and the sway bar. They had already put the rear springs in since that was the easy bit.

If they sway bar in the kit is the same part as what's on the car then I don't see a reason to change it. I only did because I bought it and would've felt stupid not putting it in even if it was the same. So if just doing the springs they'd probably want around 2 hours for the front springs and 1 hour for the rear springs.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah. It's great. Far less float. Far less bounce. Far more controlled. Very slight deterioration in ride. It should be like this stock. I can't even tell that it's been dropped, but that's how I like it.


----------

